# Charcol Suit, Navy Tie - Does it work?



## hcivic91 (Aug 29, 2006)

First, let me say I'm primarily a bow-tie wearer and dislike long-ties, on me, more with each passing year. None-the-less I am preparing for a series of interviews and find myself in search of a new FIH.

For the first round I will wear a conservative charcoal pinstripe suit and white shirt. I would like to compliment this with a red/burgundy tie. Recently I've been smitten by the BB#1 and BB#1-mini patterns but am struggling to find the right color combination. All of the ties BB is displaying in this pattern have navy somewhere in the pattern and this does not feel right to me. I've always thought navy to be inappropriate when paired with charcoal particularly when it will be worn with black shoes and belt, am I off base here? Also, I'm not married to red/burgundy and am open to suggestions for classic striped ties which fit the bill.

Thanks much,
Joseph


----------



## Ron_A (Jun 5, 2007)

I believe that these BB No. 1 repp ties definitely will work with a gray suit, and suspect that others will agree with me. I wear a burgundy/navy/gold BB No. 1 stripe tie with a gray suit all of the time.


----------



## hcivic91 (Aug 29, 2006)

I defiantly agree on gray suits, but does the same apply for charcoal/dark charcoal?


----------



## Cruiser (Jul 21, 2006)

I don't think I would wear a solid navy tie with a charcoal suit but many of the ties that I've worn over the years with charcoal have had navy in the pattern. I've never even thought about this before.

Cruiser


----------



## bd79cc (Dec 20, 2006)

I had lunch yesterday with a guy wearing a charcoal suit, white shirt, and a club tie with a navy background. He looked great - better than me!


----------



## yossarian (Apr 17, 2007)

I try not to wear navy when I wear a gray suit, at least if I am wearing black shoes, but if a tie has a bit of navy in it, I usually don't worry about that. I wouldn't wear a tie that is primarily navy with a charcoal suit, but the standard issue BB#1 in red with the touch of blue seems like a perfect tie for a charcoal suit.


----------



## Acct2000 (Sep 24, 2005)

I don't know if I would wear a navy tie with a charcoal suit, either. Other colors would work a lot better. I would not worry if there was a bit of navy in the pattern, though.


----------



## mpcsb (Jan 1, 2005)

yossarian said:


> I try not to wear navy when I wear a gray suit, at least if I am wearing black shoes, but if a tie has a bit of navy in it, I usually don't worry about that. I wouldn't wear a tie that is primarily navy with a charcoal suit, but the standard issue BB#1 in red with the touch of blue seems like a perfect tie for a charcoal suit.


^+++1


----------



## Sartre (Mar 25, 2008)

^ I don't understand the disinclination to wear navy with charcoal a little bit. Navy blazer and charcoal flannels is a classic combination; why not a navy tie with a charcoal suit? (Other than the sheer boredom factor.)

I WOULD, however, probably go with a blue shirt for the navy tie.


----------



## Brooksfan (Jan 25, 2005)

I have six variants of charcoal suits and over 50 ties that are predominantly navy. I pair them with white, blue, and blue university stripe OCBDs and have never thought twice. I'm not sure I understand the difficulty with this combination?


----------



## hbs midwest (Sep 19, 2007)

Brooksfan said:


> I have six variants of charcoal suits and over 50 ties that are predominantly navy. I pair them with white, blue, and blue university stripe OCBDs and have never thought twice. I'm not sure I understand the difficulty with this combination?


My understanding, exactly...also factor in burgundy university stripe OCBD with navy ground neckwear.

hbs


----------



## Joe Tradly (Jan 21, 2006)

God, I'm glad someone said it! 

Indeed, I wear all navy with all members of the gray family. 

JB


----------



## hcivic91 (Aug 29, 2006)

I asked because I wanted this kind of input. I'm probably apprehensive because I haven't paired the two colors often. It sounds like the combination of colors will grow on me the more I pair the two.

thanks gents!


----------



## Reddington (Nov 15, 2007)

Sartre said:


> ^ I don't understand the disinclination to wear navy with charcoal a little bit. Navy blazer and charcoal flannels is a classic combination <snip>


+1. I'm wearing this classic combo today.


----------



## anonymouz (May 5, 2008)

Charcoal and navy work together-it's just a bit boring. But since it's for an interview, it shouldn't be a problem.


----------



## Flanderian (Apr 30, 2008)

I've seen colors ranging from midnight blue to royal described as navy blue. Navy is fine with charcoal gray, but could be a little dull. A tie with some kind of interesting weave, like grenadine, in a mid navy should look sharp. If it wasn't an interview, I'd say wear it with a pink check shirt with a white club collar. (More trad thany you could ever know!)


----------



## wolfhound986 (Jun 30, 2007)

Sartre said:


> ^ I WOULD, however, probably go with a blue shirt for the navy tie.


I think a navy BB #1 tie with a blue shirt would work just fine with a charcoal suit. I've taken my charcoal suit and worn it with a solid blue pinpoint oxford and a tie with navy/grey pattern.

But for an interview I would stick with a white shirt.


----------



## Rossini (Oct 7, 2007)

Sartre said:


> ^ I don't understand the disinclination to wear navy with charcoal a little bit. Navy blazer and charcoal flannels is a classic combination; why not a navy tie with a charcoal suit? (Other than the sheer boredom factor.)
> 
> I WOULD, however, probably go with a *blue shirt for the navy tie*.


+1 This is a very good suggestion.


----------



## fruityoaty (Jan 18, 2008)

I love a gray suit, white shirt, and solid navy tie. I think it looks classy and understated.


----------



## The Louche (Jan 30, 2008)

*It goes well*

The only possible issue I can think of would be just exactly how dark the charcoal is. There are a plethora of shades out there that are labled as "charcoal". I'd wear a navy tie with all but the very darkest...


----------



## Tucker (Apr 17, 2006)

I could show you several pictures from Press and BB of charcoal suits with navy or navy striped ties. Most look great.

This looks good, also.

_Charcoal double stripe suit, blue and white butcher stripe button down, blue polka dot bow tie._


----------



## Sartre (Mar 25, 2008)

^ Wow. That is one good looking outfit. Just when you think you're dressing well, you see something like this, which takes it to another level. Nothing complicated about it, either.

TJS


----------



## globetrotter (Dec 30, 2004)

half of my suits are charcoal, half of my ties are navy. so, about 25% of the time I am wearing charcoal suit with navy tie - and another 25% of the time I am wearing charcoal tie with navy suit


----------



## clemsontiger (Jun 9, 2007)

The J Press pics was my favorite from the catalogue last year. I do wish I had a longer neck like his to keep my bow away from my course stubble, thus resulting in less fraying.


----------



## Andy S. (Mar 27, 2007)

Careful what you wish for! My neck is long enough to where i look like a giraffe in a long tie, so i naturally have to wear a bow every time i put a tie on. A good problem to have i guess? haha

That press pic looks absolutely stunning. DO WANT


----------

